# Nick Cho Video



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

This new video on extraction by Nick Cho is definitely worth a look: http://vimeo.com/42382657.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a really useful video! I've seen some more of his videos -I think on youtube - and I really liked them, very accessible and useful for beginnners like me.

http://www.nickcho.com/


----------

